# Yearly snow price increases???



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

What is the increase charge yearly in dollar amount or percentage that you charge your plow accounts. Commerical and residential.

:waving:


----------



## Patrick Gleason (Feb 22, 2003)

*yearly price increase*

We try to hold the line on price increase depending on our cost.Hate to chance losing a good customer over a few dollars especially if they are good payers.All bets are off for next year though,fuel and insurance prices have us worried.Several contractors we know were informed by their insurance carriers that the insurance companys would not pick them up next year because of risks related to snow plowing.None of these contractors have any claims against them.


----------

